# Paw hair turning red



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's from the saliva.... the pH level changes the color of the hair. 

How much is he licking./nibbling? Maybe address the cause of the behavior?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Does/has he suffered from allergies? Is he scratching/licking anywhere else? I'm thinking allergies - maybe environmental like grass because now it's starting to really grow. My bridge boy Duke had horrible skin allergies and after testing was environmental and not food.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chloe had that recently as well. It was a mild yeast infection in her paws and she was chewing pretty bad. The vet thought it stemmed from her paws being wet a lot and not drying completely. I started cleaning her paws gently with a spray bottle filled with apple cider vinegar and a soft cloth (I know, it sounds odd but several friends swear by it) and it seemed to soothe them almost immediately. I had a prescription from the vet too, but wanted to try a non-medication approach first to see if it worked and it did.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It also helps to keep the hair trimmed in between the pads and to wipe his feet when coming in from outside.


----------



## EarthMoonRising (Apr 11, 2013)

*Paw Licking & Paw Hair Turning Red-Orange*

4/30/2016
Hi, I'm new to the GR Forum & see this is a very old post. However, wondering if anyone knows why or what may be causing my male Golden to constantly lick his paws, back & front, & why this licking is causing his paw hairs to turn a red-orange color? This started about a month ago & we live in a damp, wet climate in the Pacific NW (SW Washington). I don't believe this is simply behavioral at this point though cannot see anything unusual between his toes. Thank you for your thoughts...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I see you're new to the forum, so welcome! The original replies to the post are still right. Something (wetness, yeast, allergies, all sorts of things) is annoying your dog so he licks his paws. The more he licks, the more irritated they become. The saliva and permanent moisture turns the hair that colour. Try the simple home remedies of drying his paws and trimming the hair between his toes. (I wouldn't have thought of goldenjackpuppy's idea of apple cider vinegar, but that suggestion makes sense!) If it doesn't work soon, a vet visit may be in order, before the licking becomes a habit.
By the way, what's your dog's name and how old is he?


----------



## MyBubba (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey ya'll, new to this forum. I've been reading and researching what possible causes for my pups paws irritating him 1 causing him to lick them to the point they look Raw, also turning pinkish Orange as well as around his mouth area. I soaked his clothes first front and back in organic apple cider vinegar one part three parts lukewarm water. It totally took away the irritation immediately he wasn't licking for about 2 days. My condo complex sprays pesticides, I'm thinking that's possibly the cause but then again I've only had him 3 months and I'm not sure if it's the food buying I use Merricks grain-free chicken chunks and I've researched and concluded this is a high-quality product. The licking came back and the hair again pinkish-orange anybody have any definitive diagnosis?


----------



## chickonthedog (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi! I have a golden retriever and he's turning one this upcoming november 19, 2021. I recently found out that he has the same issue — red itchy paws. I read that apple cider vinegar that is diluted with water(?) is effective. Can I know how frequent should I apply it to my dog's paws or would it better to soak his paws in it? thank you in advance!


----------

